# Weaning and raiseing pups on Raw!



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello all

I was wondering if any of you have weaned or raised pups on raw? I am currently weaning/raising my 1st litter on raw. Tips, recipes, does/dont's? Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

verhoykennels said:


> Hello all
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have weaned or raised pups on raw? I am currently weaning/raising my 1st litter on raw. Tips, recipes, does/dont's? Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


I never raised any puppies on raw but I want you to know that it is possible to do it. Liz is a breeder here who raises all her puppies on raw. If you search around a bit you might find some of her recommendations. I dont' know any of them offhand so I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help to you.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> I never raised any puppies on raw but I want you to know that it is possible to do it. Liz is a breeder here who raises all her puppies on raw. If you search around a bit you might find some of her recommendations. I dont' know any of them offhand so I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help to you.


Thank you for the info!!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yup wait for liz she will tell you anything and everything you need/want to know!


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> yup wait for liz she will tell you anything and everything you need/want to know!


Thanx!!! Beautiful dog by the way!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Tom, I am Liz and what they kindly mean to say is if you don't shut her up you will hear more than you ever wanted to hear. LOL I love raising my liters to raw and actually on breed to raw, non vaccinated dogs. Is your girl bred? Are your pups here? Where are you on this? I want to get you info you really need. Let me know what stage you are at and we can go from there. I think you will be astounded by the difference a raw fed pregnancy and raw raised babies makes. Hope to hear soon on where you are so I can try to be of service.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

Liz said:


> Hi Tom, I am Liz and what they kindly mean to say is if you don't shut her up you will hear more than you ever wanted to hear. LOL I love raising my liters to raw and actually on breed to raw, non vaccinated dogs. Is your girl bred? Are your pups here? Where are you on this? I want to get you info you really need. Let me know what stage you are at and we can go from there. I think you will be astounded by the difference a raw fed pregnancy and raw raised babies makes. Hope to hear soon on where you are so I can try to be of service.


Thank you for your time Liz!! I have a 6 week old litter on the ground now that has been feed raw thru the whole pregnancy and weaned! I also have another 3 bitches being fed raw thru there pregnancy's! I just want to make sure everything Im doing is done the proper way .


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Pregnancy - sounds like you are doing well. We are careful with liver in the very beginning as Vit A and such can be an issue. We feed a lot of heart of many varieties for the folic acid and heavy nutrient base. I generally don't up the food amounts eaten daily til the last three weeks and then I let them pretty much eat what they want. The last two weeks we decrease bone so as not to run into calcium issues and honestly moms are preferring boneless meats around then anyway. I prepare a liver broth for pups and mom should anyone need a boost and moms get Raspberry leaf tea (about a 1/4 twice or three times per day) for the first week after delivery. This helps clean out the uterus and repro system. I have a grind heavy in bone content to entice them to eat as soon as possible and they get this mixed with their tea and liver broth for the first day or two following delivery the they go to bony meals as much as they want. 

By week three my pups are scavenging around moms food so I start them on a chicken and lamb lung grind because their teeth are too tiny to rip meat. By four and half weeks even the shelties are eating wings, drummettes, cornish games hen, rabbit, they love, love, love whole sardines and lamb lung all in whole form no more grinds. By 7 weeks they are onto size appropriate meats and bone like chicken legs and thighs, duck necks, beef and pork ribs, etc. Pretty much anything and everything. The do amazing and have such lovely even growth and soft temperments. I think they work so hard to get their food it really helps with their chewing needs. They are easy, happy and very content puppies. I do find they are slimmer and grow slower but I am good with that because it allows their joints to keep us with their mass. 

I hope this helps a tiny bit - it is kind of an overview and if there is anything specific I didn't address please ask.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

Liz said:


> Pregnancy - sounds like you are doing well. We are careful with liver in the very beginning as Vit A and such can be an issue. We feed a lot of heart of many varieties for the folic acid and heavy nutrient base. I generally don't up the food amounts eaten daily til the last three weeks and then I let them pretty much eat what they want. The last two weeks we decrease bone so as not to run into calcium issues and honestly moms are preferring boneless meats around then anyway. I prepare a liver broth for pups and mom should anyone need a boost and moms get Raspberry leaf tea (about a 1/4 twice or three times per day) for the first week after delivery. This helps clean out the uterus and repro system. I have a grind heavy in bone content to entice them to eat as soon as possible and they get this mixed with their tea and liver broth for the first day or two following delivery the they go to bony meals as much as they want.
> 
> By week three my pups are scavenging around moms food so I start them on a chicken and lamb lung grind because their teeth are too tiny to rip meat. By four and half weeks even the shelties are eating wings, drummettes, cornish games hen, rabbit, they love, love, love whole sardines and lamb lung all in whole form no more grinds. By 7 weeks they are onto size appropriate meats and bone like chicken legs and thighs, duck necks, beef and pork ribs, etc. Pretty much anything and everything. The do amazing and have such lovely even growth and soft temperments. I think they work so hard to get their food it really helps with their chewing needs. They are easy, happy and very content puppies. I do find they are slimmer and grow slower but I am good with that because it allows their joints to keep us with their mass.
> 
> I hope this helps a tiny bit - it is kind of an overview and if there is anything specific I didn't address please ask.


Thank you very much I will defiantly ask more questions as They grow!!!!


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

How do you make/prepare the liver broth?

Thanks


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Get about a quart of water to just about boiling but not quite, add a slice of liver and cook for 3 - 5 minutes until it stops releasing the blood. Take the liver out and I store the broth in an ice cube tray and then put cubes in a zipper bag. You can then dehydrate the liver and use for treat. The nutrients in the water are incredible energy boost for a mama tired halfway through delivery or weak and fading pups. Give mom the broth until she is acting a little more energetic and pups who look like they need help can be (newborn) we give literally like two drops every ten or fifteen minutes until they are strong enough to nurse. If they are tiny or really need help I will do this all week until they start keeping up with the litter. It has had better results thank sugar water, karo syrup or anything like that.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

okay wow that makes alot of sense! so then with the raspberry tea you just brew that like a normal cup of tea or is there anything special you do in the prep for that?

Thanks again the info is amazing!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Not to totally swipe the thread but:
Liz, seriously....nyou should write a "how-to" on pregnancy, whelping, and weaning on raw.... I actually have a list of questions on my desk at work for you. My vet is an amazing source of information for a noob like me, BUT has zero know-how on raw and I find myself getting all nervous about it now. She's 3 weeks now, I haven't changed anything yet but her typical diet is high in red meat, particularly heart, and not very bone heavy.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree, I just printed what you wrote so I would have that to refer to when I need it.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I will make a pregnancy/weaning post. :smile: Raspberry Leaf Tea - I generally make a 2 quart pitcher. I just put about 5 tea bags add hot water and let steep a bit, remove tea bags and add water keep in fridge. It is usually gone in the first three days and I make another. If it is summer I make it into ice cubes and the girls think they have a treat.!


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

Liz said:


> I will make a pregnancy/weaning post. :smile: Raspberry Leaf Tea - I generally make a 2 quart pitcher. I just put about 5 tea bags add hot water and let steep a bit, remove tea bags and add water keep in fridge. It is usually gone in the first three days and I make another. If it is summer I make it into ice cubes and the girls think they have a treat.!


Thanx!!!!! cant wait to read the other post!!!!!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I just want to say that is great to hear of another breeder weaning their pups on to raw.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> I just want to say that is great to hear of another breeder weaning their pups on to raw.


Thanx we try to do are best by the dogs!!


----------



## Jettblack (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi 
I have a 17 week old Collie, the vet said not to feed her raw before the age of 1 year, what do you all think? and if I start what exactly should I start feeding her on?
Thanks all for any advice you may offer.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Jettblack said:


> Hi
> I have a 17 week old Collie, the vet said not to feed her raw before the age of 1 year, what do you all think? and if I start what exactly should I start feeding her on?
> Thanks all for any advice you may offer.


Vets have very little training in nutrition, so most don't really know too much about it. It's never too early to start raw. From weaning is best. All of mine except one I have had from about 8 weeks old and have never had a bite of kibble. The sooner you start, the better the overall immune system and health will be. 

You will start with bone in chicken, skin,fat and any attached organs removed for about the first week. Here is a link to a great getting started guide run by a member here. How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


----------

